# How much do you charge?



## bleupalmtree (Dec 18, 2022)

What are your rates for um... EVERYTHING?

Sincerely,

Curious composer


----------



## QuiteAlright (Dec 18, 2022)

I suspect you'll get much more useful information if you ask much more specific questions.


----------



## BenG (Dec 18, 2022)

bleupalmtree said:


> What are your rates for um... EVERYTHING?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Curious composer


‘What’s your budget?’  

Honestly, it depends on a lot of different factors like the amount of music, style, deadlines, budget, rights and the project itself. Productions can range from $350-$500 per minute of music to tens of thousands per minute. Crazy this is not unionized like every other industry…


----------



## gyprock (Dec 18, 2022)

Based on past experience, $0


----------



## 3DC (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## YaniDee (Dec 18, 2022)

gyprock said:


> Based on past experience, $0


Ah yes, doing stuff for free..that's one area inflation hasn't impacted..


----------



## JJP (Dec 18, 2022)

That’s a very broad question. These will give you a starting point for how some of the professional world works in the USA.

Meet the Composer commissioning guide

For performing musicians, orchestrators, music prep…
AFM agreements for film/TV/radio


----------



## GtrString (Dec 18, 2022)

Composing = zero
Arrangement = zero
Performance = zero
Mixing = 1000$
Mastering = +100$
Gear rental = 1000$/day

But you can only get the creative work, if you book either the mixing or the gear rental.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 19, 2022)

Exposure


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 19, 2022)

bleupalmtree said:


> What are your rates for um... EVERYTHING?


I'd answer the question, but I've seen enough TV to know this is the point when the cops come rushing in.


----------



## HCMarkus (Dec 19, 2022)

GtrString said:


> Composing = zero
> Arrangement = zero
> Performance = zero
> Mixing = 1000$
> ...


That's along the lines of how I do my studio sessions... clients pay my hourly rate and I provide whatever they need (short of, ah, amorous engagement) and add in an appropriate share of copyright ownership depending on my contributions.

Composing for film and TV is different, though.


----------



## ed buller (Dec 19, 2022)

Generally in the lower area of the span defined by "non-existent to exorbitant" . 

best

e


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Dec 19, 2022)

Polkasound said:


> I'd answer the question, but I've seen enough TV to know this is the point when the cops come rushing in.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Dec 29, 2022)

For youtubers/twitchers who need music for their videos.

$300 -- 1 minute of music
$275 -- 45 second track
$250 -- 30 second track
$225 -- 15 second track
$200 --10 second track

I'd keep all rights of course.
__________________________________

??? -- existing non-exclusive track... maybe $45?

$5-7K -- custom, exclusive track




Libraries I have right now are Spitfire Chamber Strings, Ricotti Mallets, Cineharps, few brass instruments from Orchestral Tools Berlin Brass, Soniccouture: Celeste & Hammersmith Pro, Albion Solstice & Neo. Saving up for Strezov Sampling's ARVA Children Choir as they are having a HUGE SALE right now that ends next week.

For daw I'm using Logic Pro and I plan to use my M-Audio Hammer 88 key weighted keyboard controller along with my Beyerdynamic DT 880 PRO.



I'm not a pro and these are just rough estimates I came up with. Looking for advice, help on pricing and all that good stuff


----------

